# Elektrischer Eisfreihalter



## Deuned (12. Dez. 2012)

So erfüllt mein schon hier öfter erwähnter Eisfreihalter(Heissner TZ 560) seinen Dienst zu meiner vollen Zufriedenheit!Auch Oase bietet ein solches Teil ebenfalls mit Frostwächter an.


----------



## Gartenjupp (12. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Elektrischer Eisfreihalter*

Hallo und guten Abend,

wie tief ist Euer Teich eigentlich? Ich kenne mich noch nicht so recht aus, aber ich hörte, dass man bei einer Tiefe von mehr als 80cm keinen Eisfreihalter braucht. Stimmt das?


----------



## Joerg (12. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Elektrischer Eisfreihalter*

Hallo Gartenjupp,
:Willkommen2

Das hängt davon ab was an Gasen aus dem Teich soll.
Eine kleine freie Fläche sollte den Faulgasen das entweichen ermöglichen und auch etwas Sauerstoff einbringen.


----------



## DucatiMarkus (13. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Elektrischer Eisfreihalter*

Ich habe mir bei Amazon einen total billigen gekauft mit Pumpe 8,88 Euro.
Plan war wenn die Pumpe den Geist aufgibt behalte ich Schwimmkörper und kaufe hald bessere Pumpe.

Jedoch läuft die Pumpe tadellos... heute - 21 Grad und mein Loch ist frei 

Sogar eine Erstazmembrane für die Pumpe ist dabei gewesen..


----------



## Teicher (13. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Elektrischer Eisfreihalter*

Wassn das fürn Pumpe?

Tach och
Jimmy


----------



## DucatiMarkus (13. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Elektrischer Eisfreihalter*

der hier:

aber ist teurer geworden:
http://www.amazon.de/SuperFish-Eisf...4TVG/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1355408080&sr=8-4


----------



## inwago (27. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Elektrischer Eisfreihalter*

Hallo, ich bin seit heute neu hier und habe auch eine Frage dazu. ich habe einen Teich, die ca. 2500 l Fassungsvermögen hat und an der tiefsten Stelle ca 1,3m tief ist. Ich wohne im Norden bei Rostock und wir haben in den letzten Jahren 2 relativ strenge Winter hinter uns mit Temperaturen von teils unter -20°C. Mein Teich war immer zugefroren. Ich hatte Sprudelsteine, Styroporfreihalter, hat alles nichts genutzt. In diesem Jahr haben wir seit dem 1.12. Frost und der Teich ist mir zugefroren, wil ich es verpasst habe, ihn frei zu halten. Jetzt trage ich mich mit dem Gedanken, einen elektrisch heizenden Freihalter anzuschaffen, bin mir aber über die Wattzahl nicht im Klaren. Reichen 100W, oder lieber 200W oder gar 300W mit Frostwächter? Bezüglich dem Frostwächter denke ich, dass ich bei -1°C noch nicht heizen muß, weil der Teich da noch nicht extrem zufriert. Was könnt ihr mir raten? Viele Grüß
@ Deuned, wie viel Watt hat Dein Eisfreihalter?


----------



## Joerg (27. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Elektrischer Eisfreihalter*

Hallo inwago ,

:Willkommen2

Meine persönliche Meinung ist, dass es günstiger ist einen Teil des Teichs mit Styrodurplatten abzudecken. 

Der TZ 560-00 Aqua Heat Teichheizer hat 150 W. Das sollte reichen, um ein kleines Loch frei zu halten.
Die Temperaturautomatik arbeitet nich so genau und man sollte dann die Kosten im Auge behalten.
Bei den 0,15KW sind das dann knapp 1€ pro Tag.

Heizer sind für den Teich deutlich besser, da sie nicht so viel Wärme aus dem Teich bringen.


----------



## Deuned (27. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Elektrischer Eisfreihalter*

Hallo Inwago,

ich hatte ebenfalls diese negativen Erfahrungen mit Styropor und Luftsprudlern in meinem Teich;ich habe ihn seit fast 30 Jahren.
Der Elektroheizer ist für mich das einzig wahre:
-Er befördert kein warmes Wasser aus den Tiefen des Teiches
-Er garantiert immer ein Loch zum Gasaustausch

Da er bei 150 W zwar Strom verbaucht kostet er Geld,aber durch den Temperaturwächter auch nur dann,wenn es wirklich zu kalt ist.Mit den 150 W kommst du sicher aus.


----------



## inwago (30. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Elektrischer Eisfreihalter*

Ok, vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ich werde mich mal umsehen. In diesem Jahr habe ich 6 Fische verloren, da mein Teich in diesem Jahr zu gefroren ist.


----------



## Deuned (26. März 2013)

*AW: Elektrischer Eisfreihalter*

Da ja dieses Jahr der Winter nicht  weichen will(heute ist der Teich noch immer zugefroren)kann ich ein Resüme bezüglich des Eisfreihalters ziehen:
Er hat es prima geschafft,immer eine eisfreie Stelle zu sichern.Das war in erster Linie für die Fische sicherlich gut,aber besonders gefreut haben sich auch die Vögel an meinen Futterstellen im Garten.Sie nutzten den Styroporkörper des Teichheizers als Landestelle um dann von dort ihren Durst zu stillen!
Der Stromverbrauch hält sch aufgrund der Thermostatsteuerung absolut in Grenzen:Bisher habe ichnoch keine 5,00€ verbraucht.


----------



## Bebel (26. März 2013)

*AW: Elektrischer Eisfreihalter*

Hi

Mir reicht mein Luftsprudler, den zugehörigen Sprudlerstein habe ich gleich im ersten Jahr verloren, bzw. er ist abgebrochen. Seitdem befestige ich den Schlauch einfach so an einem Stück Styropor, damit er nicht zu tief liegt. Er blubbert an der Oberfläche so vor sich hin und hält damit den ganzen Winter ein Loch im Teich eisfrei, So kann ein Gasaustausch stattfinden und die Amseln suchen das Loch zum Trinken auf. 

Das ganze braucht keine 10 Watt und seitdem ist noch kein Fisch oder Frosch im Winter im Teich umgekommen. In meinem ersten Teichjahr - ohne Sprudler und somit ohne Loch im Teich hatte ich den Verlust von drei Fischen und einem Frosch zu beklagen.

Bebel


----------



## Gartenjupp (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Elektrischer Eisfreihalter*

Bei uns hat es heuer nicht so anhaltend lange gefroren. Der Teich war nur max bis zu 5cm zugefroren. Ein Luftsprudler ist aber auch eine gute Möglichkeit. Danke für den Tipp.


----------

